# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Spaanse Kraag met besneden penis

## Dokter25

Hallo,
ik ben zestien en ik ben op 11de half besneden dus zit wel voorhuid over me eikel alleen niet aan voorkant, maar ik heb nu al twee keer gehad dat ik aan het plassen was en dat me eikel er helemaal uit ging en kreeg hem niet gemakkelijk terug dus moest om me rug liggen en benen bij elkaar doen, en dan gaat die wel weer terug. de voorhuid rond zich ook op. en als ik een stijve en me voorhuid naar beneden duwt gebeurt het ook dat de voorhuid zich oprolt alleen schrikt en trek ik hem gelijk naar binnen. maar ik vroeg me af of dit de spaanse kraag is?? betekent dat ik de resterende voorhuid ook moet laten besnijden? ik dacht misschien dat het ook komt door mijn overwicht dat de op penis komt en dan de eikel naar voren duwt. maar wat moet ik nou doen??
Groet

----------

